# French Vets



## BazandPam (Oct 14, 2007)

I'm sure that there must be many of you out there that know this already, but for those that don't, there is a really good vet in St. Omer to use prior to coming back to UK. Only an hour from Calais and the receptionist and the vet speak English. One of the receptionists runs a Campsite with her husband and if you are staying on the campsite you get a reduction in vets fees. Site is quite good, if you like that sort, with bar, restaurant, swimming pool, etc.
If anyone would like more info about either the vets or the campsite, would be only too pleased to supply it.
 
Baz


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

is it châteaux de Gandspette?


----------



## Walmer (Mar 4, 2006)

Camping la Chaumiere


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

BazandPam said:


> I'm sure that there must be many of you out there that know this already, but for those that don't, there is a really good vet in St. Omer to use prior to coming back to UK. Only an hour from Calais and the receptionist and the vet speak English. One of the receptionists runs a Campsite with her husband and if you are staying on the campsite you get a reduction in vets fees. Site is quite good, if you like that sort, with bar, restaurant, swimming pool, etc.
> If anyone would like more info about either the vets or the campsite, would be only too pleased to supply it.
> 
> Baz


 I had intended to use this one back in March...........but I don't think they are open in the winter months ? so we used the one in Les Forges instead.


----------



## BazandPam (Oct 14, 2007)

It is indeed Camping Le Chaumiere, and yes they do shut for the winter months. Normally about the end of September, but if the weather is fine then he will stay open until mid October. 
If you did want to visit the area in the winter months, then there is a very good Aire at Arques, which is only about 5 kilometres from the vets.
Any other info happy to oblige.
 
Baz


----------



## rayhook (May 15, 2005)

*Vet at Les Fogres des Eaux*

We too have used the vet at Forges (within the last few days). He's a great guy, speaks English and has a wicked sense of humour. His wife, who is the person who usually answers the phone speaks some English - we managed to make an appointment!

The municipal site at Forges Les Eaux is pleasant and it's cheap (7.50€ for the night) and is 10 - 15 mins walk from the vet. If it's raining, drive down to the local Ed car park and the vet's then only a couple of minutes away. If you want to save a few euros, opposite the municipal site is an aire - hard standing for probably 30 m/h's with all facilities (inc. electricity).

Worked well for us........

Ray & Amanda


----------



## 112744 (May 28, 2008)

A friend of ours who now lives in France, got so feed up with paying the vets fees ever time he came back to uk, he just got a stamp made up and stamped the pet passport him self, there are no computer records to confirm that the vet has completed the check and with dogs all they do if sell you a worm and tick treatment, as long as the pet passport is up to date. His view its just another travel tax, not sure I would agree.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Vet at Les Fogres des Eaux*



rayhook said:


> We too have used the vet at Forges (within the last few days). He's a great guy, speaks English and has a wicked sense of humour. His wife, who is the person who usually answers the phone speaks some English - we managed to make an appointment!
> 
> The municipal site at Forges Les Eaux is pleasant and it's cheap (7.50€ for the night) and is 10 - 15 mins walk from the vet. If it's raining, drive down to the local Ed car park and the vet's then only a couple of minutes away. If you want to save a few euros, opposite the municipal site is an aire - hard standing for probably 30 m/h's with all facilities (inc. electricity).
> 
> ...


 When we were there I don't think it could have been his wife answering the phone..........and she didn't speak any english. He has told us to just ask for Patrick in the future if we phone.


----------



## rayhook (May 15, 2005)

*Vet at Forge les Eaux*

Briarose,

Like I said, 'usually' answers the phone. She can't be there all the time and neither can Pattrick. There's times when you just need to roll up those shirtsleeves and wheel out your best french!

Ray
:wink:


----------



## 105886 (Jul 16, 2007)

Thanks Baz for that link, we are travelling to France in our motorhome with our two dogs for the first time and your information was greatly received. We have mailed the camp site to see if we can get a booking all ok.
Julian


----------

